# Remove Factory Roof Rack from 05 Frontier



## truk9 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to remove the factory installed roof rack from my 2005 Nissan Frontier Nismo. Is it possible? If so how, and do I need a professional mechanic to do it. Thanks in advance.


----------

